# New Hoover needed!



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

Hi im after a new vacuum for the car i have a george already but want something that can be used as a dry vac only.

any reccommendation?

have a budget of no more than £100

i have a few in mind

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=70

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Productcustom.asp?ID=203

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=202

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=598


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

id highly recommend Jewsons own brand hoover, its astronomical for the price.

now im not normally one for plugging stuff from my work but at 40 quid its epic. 

can be used wet also if you wish. 

nip into a jewsons near you and ask for a wee shot im sure they would let you try one not a bother :thumb:


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

For me there is only one hoover. A Henry! Mine is still going strong after 16 years! :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

204driver said:


> For me there is only one hoover. A Henry! Mine is still going strong after 16 years! :thumb:


plus 1^^^ and makro have a deal on them :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Henry = ****.

Miele is the way forward. Mine is 2200 watts, Henry's IIRC are only around 1300. They last for years and years too. Not cheap, but well worth it.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

miele are expensive junk


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Henry = ****.


Nonsense.



Gaz W said:


> Miele is the way forward. Mine is 2200 watts, Henry's IIRC are only around 1300. They last for years and years too. Not cheap, but well worth it.


So all we need do is look at the motor wattage, because that tells you how hard it sucks? Yeah, right.


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Gaz have you used a henry?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Not sure how you can call Henry ****.... OK at the end of the day Miele might just have the edge (putting cost aside) but Henry is certainly an impressive vacuum. Very stable and ergonomic to use, the motor noise isn't annoying either.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

I used to use my mums miele, now it likes to cut out n turn on again. il have a look into it later but ive now got a henry and its very good


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

adam87 said:


> I used to use my mums miele, now it likes to cut out n turn on again. il have a look into it later but ive now got a henry and its very good


Ah no that's just more fun, I'd love to have my old TV back which needed whacking every hour otherwise the screen would get progressively darker.


----------



## otis180808 (May 29, 2009)

Any vacuum for numatic gets my vote, have heard of them opperating for over 10 yrs with regular use, just need to make sure you treat it with respect i suppose.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

another vote for mr henry here. i abuse mine like hell, even dropped it from quite a height a few times, and its still (just looking a bit scratched) as good as day one i got it 2 years ago

get it from costco, and they come with a 3 year warranty too


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

henry everytime


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Henry is for definate, very good hoover.


----------



## IAD72 (Apr 10, 2008)

Makro have the Charles wet & dry vac of £79.99+vat, George for £119.99+vat and the Henry for £67.99+vat until tuesday 11th.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

catch the pigeo said:


> Gaz have you used a henry?


Yeah, I have one.


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Gaz W said:


> Yeah, I have one.


Fair enough but can you post a link to were you can get a miele 
for a hundred pounds.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

You won't find one for £100, you get what you pay for.


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Miele for me, just go on to the Reevoo website the top 10 are either Miele or Sebo and the both brill :thumb:


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

Gaz

Henry is a good hoover for someone who wants to do their car on a regular basis but for the pro valeters out there yes something that cost more is better as it needs to last them or get a better performance

I have a 2400w Numatic hoover 

I have a henry which i no longer use now (going up in sales section very shortly)


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Henry = ****.
> 
> Miele is the way forward. Mine is 2200 watts, Henry's IIRC are only around 1300. They last for years and years too. Not cheap, but well worth it.


i have had both! henry and a miele! and i sold the miele,yeah its a good vac (for the house) but for cars it henry all day long! for you to say a henry is **** makes me laugh! have you had a henry?

just seen you have one. but cant understand how you say its crap! i use mine EVERYDAY and love it!


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

ryanuk said:


> i have had both! henry and a miele! and i sold the miele,yeah its a good vac (for the house) but for cars it henry all day long! for you to say a henry is **** makes me laugh! have you had a henry?
> 
> just seen you have one. but cant understand how you say its crap! i use mine EVERYDAY and love it!


I think its a simple case of oh look i have a bigger hoover

bit like oh my car is better than your car type of jibberish

What one may not like others will and vice versa


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> You won't find one for £100, you get what you pay for.


Gaz you really are talking rubbish this time mate. Henry's are near on indestructible and are more than adequate for valeting / detailing. My parents have a Miele for in the house, but in the car Henry is actually more practical, quieter and cheaper so you don't have to worry about it so much.

My Henry is around 12 years old and is finally on it's last legs, I'm currently looking to change it and am very likely to opt for another one. The only other one that tempts me is a couple of offerings from Karcher.


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Gaz W said:


> You won't find one for £100, you get what you pay for.


The ops budget is £100 or did you miss that


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> i have had both! henry and a miele! and i sold the miele,yeah its a good vac (for the house) but for cars it henry all day long! for you to say a henry is **** makes me laugh! have you had a henry?
> 
> just seen you have one. but cant understand how you say its crap! i use mine EVERYDAY and love it!


very well said ^^:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> very well said ^^:thumb:


thanks


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

henry all the way. mine gets battered and bruised everyday and he still just keeps on smiling. no lose of suction even when the bag is almost full. no doubt the miele is a good bit of kit but for that price i'd want it to be sucking something else as well.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

have said before the goerge is very average but a brilliant hover not so good exstractor


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Henry is the one, if you want the wet advantages a charles is a good machine, if your looking for a extractor (ie a chem send) id give the george a miss and go a step further to an industrial machine.

I also have a Kranzel vac, its very very good but alot of dosh

I managed to bag my self a new Henry the other day for 30 quid  so could not resist.


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

also the henry sucks much better with the hepaflow bags rather than the paper ones!!

I didn't think it would make a difference to suction but by christ it does


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

its sorted went and tested a few and ended up with this one 
http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/pdf/howto/NVP200.pdf
bit better than the henry in my eyes


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

You don't see Meiles being used in any commercial sectors - why is that?

Ive got a meile s500 or something - a black one and a henry

i always go back to the henry, just prefer it and i know if i blow it up - its covered under my warrenty - unlike the meile which is for house wives


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

james im using a george at the mo and could do with somthing with more suck. so what extractor would you say is good? i only use the george for extracting.


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

I saw this a while ago and thought it looked okay for the money

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...cleaners|14418639/Trail/searchtext>VACUUM.htm

13.5L caoacity too


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

David said:


> You don't see Meiles being used in any commercial sectors - why is that?
> 
> Ive got a meile s500 or something - a black one and a henry
> 
> i always go back to the henry, just prefer it and i know if i blow it up - its covered under my warrenty - unlike the meile which is for house wives


And? I'm not using it for industrial/commercial purposes, so that is irrelevant.

Fact of the matter is I prefer the Meile, and think it is better than Henry, as it is more powerful, and has better suction, the range of accessories for cars specifically is a lot better to.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Miele = ****!!

http://www.apexsupplies.co.uk/nrv20022-p-114.html

better equipped hoover, longer hose and cable.


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Henry. :thumb:


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> also the henry sucks much better with the hepaflow bags rather than the paper ones!!
> 
> I didn't think it would make a difference to suction but by christ it does


Not much info on these on the Numatic site, must give them a try if they are that much better. (Wife now hasa horse, should see the state of the car after she's collected more straw and feed etc!)

I have a Halfords hoover which is in fact a rebadged NVP180, very good as well and with a 5 metre hose I can do a complete car without moving the hoover.

The wife has a dyson, over rated junk!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

m500dpp said:


> The wife has a dyson, over rated junk!


Bit like a Miele then. :lol:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> And? I'm not using it for industrial/commercial purposes, so that is irrelevant.
> 
> Fact of the matter is I prefer the Meile, and think it is better than Henry, as it is more powerful, and has better suction, the range of accessories for cars specifically is a lot better to.


if you are using a meile for any car you do invoiced under "detail my ride" is commercial


----------

